# rome 390 boss



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes they have an asymetrical color scheme. There are a few different bidings that do this. You can get them in all black. The nose and tail of your board most likely aren't the same. why should your bidings be?


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

matan676 said:


> i wanted to buy them but there isn't a chance ill buy them if it is like that...


that's why i bought the cyan union force's...really glad i went that route.

cars with 2 tone paint jobs don't look cool either, not sure where that idea came from.


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

i can't buy any unions because it isn't available at the store im buying the bindings, so should i go with the regular 390? or to save up a few more $ and buy the targa?


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

matan676 said:


> i can't buy any unions because it isn't available at the store im buying the bindings, so should i go with the regular 390? or to save up a few more $ and buy the targa?


ummm...buy them online? save yourself the tax dollars and a trip to the store. guaranteed your local shop can't get you a better deal after all is said and done.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool is only in the eye of the beholder. Forces look like shit in my opinion.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

matan676 said:


> i can't buy any unions because it isn't available at the store im buying the bindings, so should i go with the regular 390? or to save up a few more $ and buy the targa?


I have both the 2010 390 and Targa and while similar in some respects they are different enough. The Targa isn't really an upgrade over the 390 but rather a different animal which is stiffer and more of an all mountain binding with the 390 being more of a freestyle oriented binding.

IMO the decision between 390 and Targa isn't about money it is about intended use.


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I got the 390 Boss and I think they look great with the messed up colorway, they are also very comfy bindings and so glad I got them.


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

casper3043 said:


> ummm...buy them online? save yourself the tax dollars and a trip to the store. guaranteed your local shop can't get you a better deal after all is said and done.


i wish i could find an online shop with normal shipping cost... for now the cheapest shipping cost is 65$ not including taxes... so i can't really buy them online


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

matan676 said:


> am i crazy, or the new 390 boss comes on different colors?!?!
> 
> like right boot - blue, left one white - blue?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's true, and I agree that it looks like poo.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There are single tone bosses too. All Black or All Blue. Also, there is another two tone scheme. One all white with one half black/white.

If you are preventing yourself from purchasing a sick pair of bindings just because of the color... your loss.

I just picked up some Ride Strapper Keepers in green (only color we have) because it's super comfy and it doesn't match anything on my board or outfit. Actually, I did just pick up a semi-green Oakley jacket so I guess that works sort of. I'm also going to get the half blue and white bosses if I can. Talk about mismatch of colors. Who cares though? It's really good gear. Most of my boot will be covered anyway and the clashing blue/white bindings will stick out.

So you're basically forgoing the bosses for a pair of Unions purely because of the color? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mm i would love them on my board...would look so sick. rome bindings are in their own class of awesome.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

matan676 said:


> hello
> 
> am i crazy, or the new 390 boss comes on different colors?!?!
> 
> ...


Yes, because the ghetto kids have a black cartel in the front with a green cheapo replacement strap and a yellow k2 in the back with a black highback from the last centuries model. All their money goes to lift tickets so they own the colored out pimps that ride once a year for 5 days.



So if you want to be really cool, you need an assymetrical color sheme. :homer:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

The 390 Boss mismatched color scheme is hot as hell. I'm going to order the blue/white one's fairly soon. Around my area kids would go out of their way to find friends with the same bindings in a different color so they can swap certain pieces and frankenstein their bindings.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Phenom said:


> The 390 Boss mismatched color scheme is hot as hell. I'm going to order the blue/white one's fairly soon. Around my area kids would go out of their way to find friends with the same bindings in a different color so they can swap certain pieces and frankenstein their bindings.


Would be awesome to frankenstein the black/white and black bindings. Would swap the all white one for a black one. Now one set will be half black/white and all black. My other set would be all black and all white. :thumbsup:

BTW: I made a mistake. They are not offered in all blue. At least I didn't see it on their site.


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

there isn't a chance ill buy different colors... so now i need you all guys, to answer me on one simple quesiton, 

regular 390 / targa?

is the 90$ difference justify it? (it is 90$ difference in my store...)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

matan676 said:


> there isn't a chance ill buy different colors... so now i need you all guys, to answer me on one simple quesiton,
> 
> regular 390 / targa?
> 
> is the 90$ difference justify it? (it is 90$ difference in my store...)


I already told you that they come in all black as well so your issue with mismatched colors is moot.

It's hard to give gear advice to people who will ignore a great binding just because of the color. I'll say it right now that the canting system on the Rome 390 Bosses is superior to the regular 390.

The Targas more of a freeride binding. What is your goal? You're comparing a mid-flex binding to a stiff one. If you want more freestyle orientated, get the 390. If you want more freeride, go Targa. Or just get whatever matches your board and outerwear the best


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

Leo said:


> I already told you that they come in all black as well so your issue with mismatched colors is moot.
> 
> It's hard to give gear advice to people who will ignore a great binding just because of the color. I'll say it right now that the canting system on the Rome 390 Bosses is superior to the regular 390.
> 
> The Targas more of a freeride binding. What is your goal? You're comparing a mid-flex binding to a stiff one. If you want more freestyle orientated, get the 390. If you want more freeride, go Targa. Or just get whatever matches your board and outerwear the best



im not ignoring your comment,

in my country - there is only two stores which sells snowboards, one selles just burton (and it costs twice than the 2)

and the second selles ride / rome, and the prices are normal.


and ordering online isn't an option. the shipping + taxes costs like the bindings.


and why is the targa more freeride board?

from what i understand, the flexibility is adjustable


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

matan676 said:


> im not ignoring your comment,
> 
> in my country - there is only two stores which sells snowboards, one selles just burton (and it costs twice than the 2)
> 
> ...


The straps are adjustable. The highbacks on the Targas are stiffer than the bosses. The boss' highbacks are stiffer than last year's 390, but still more flexy than the Targas.

Targas do have the new Yes Icant system too though so that is a big plus.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Leo said:


> Would be awesome to frankenstein the black/white and black bindings. Would swap the all white one for a black one. Now one set will be half black/white and all black. My other set would be all black and all white. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW: I made a mistake. They are not offered in all blue. At least I didn't see it on their site.


I wish that's how the mismatched black/white pair came in the first place; with one half black/half white binding and one full black binding rather than one full white binding. If they came that way instead that's the set I'd get, but now I'm definitely getting the blue/white for this season because they're hot also IMO.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

just get these.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> Targas do have the new Yes Icant system too though so that is a big plus.


Boss has that system as well if I'm not mistaken. And let me tell you, that cant system really rocks. I love it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Boss has that system as well if I'm not mistaken. And let me tell you, that cant system really rocks. I love it.


Yea, the boss does. That's why I said the Targas have it "too."


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought a Black 1985 Yugo because I wanted a black car so the seat belt color would match. They had a 911 with a two tone paint job for like $100 but I passed on it.

You can make any binding any color Krylon you want for $4. Plus it adds that custom/gansta feel to it.


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

well, 

thank's everybody for the comments, but im back from the store, and i have new 2011 machete and tarag's...

ill upload a picture tommorow.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> Yea, the boss does. That's why I said the Targas have it "too."


Haha yea, I must have been drunk or just retarded. Happens.


----------

